# Aluminium Primer



## Harbo (9 Dec 2013)

I was going to use some Flag Aluminium Primer on some new pine skirting board I've laid when I noticed it said on the tin 
"Prior to over coating with conventional white spirit based undercoat and top coat"
Does this mean I cannot use water based Acrylic paints on top?

Rod


----------



## KevM (9 Dec 2013)

Hmm, I don't know for certain that you can't use water based paints on top, but I've only ever used spirit based paint on it. I've not used the Flag brand but I'm sure they're all much of a muchness, the last I used was coo-var, the tin said that subsequent coatings should be white spirit based. I assumed this was to ensure good bonding to the Al primer - is there a technical helpline phone number on the tin?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Dec 2013)

That's what it would seem. Water based primer is easier to use, anyway. I always knotted, primed and undercoated skirtings before fixing - it saved hours on my knees. You only need to fill holes, sand lightly, caulk, put a second undercoat on then gloss.


----------



## Harbo (9 Dec 2013)

Thanks - it's a bit of a rush fix as I needed to fill-in a gap - we've had our fireplace removed and decided to replace to original plain skirting with something more fancy. Just this one wall at the moment with Christmas fast approaching!
I'll certainly knot and prime the other bits before fixing next year.

The bit I've laid is knot free so I'll just use normal acrylic primer now and not take the risk with the Aluminium type.
I haven't any oil based paints to hand anyway.
The room is down for a complete redecorating in the new year. 


Rod


----------



## blackrodd (9 Dec 2013)

Harbo":1917n21x said:


> I was going to use some Flag Aluminium Primer on some new pine skirting board I've laid when I noticed it said on the tin
> "Prior to over coating with conventional white spirit based undercoat and top coat"
> Does this mean I cannot use water based Acrylic paints on top?
> 
> Rod



I believe that the aluminium primer in the dulux range does accept all paints in their range.
Aluminium primer is mainly used for exterior work, where a better wheather proofing is required, as in exterior doors and frames/windows.
It also is used where the previous colour pigments "bleed or grin through" a lighter colour re-decoration.
Blues, greens and red pigments when rubbed down are likely to "grin" through the, say off white undercoat, when applied.
silver primer will also cover, successfully, most tarry type contamination, it wont work on, say, a tarred boat mainly because of different rates of expansion/contraction.
Acrylic paints are excellent for indoors, and speed.
I believe there are still many problems to be solved in the water based paints mainly with undercoats not flattening properly and drying (or not drying) times, water, it seems, is just not good at carrying paint.
Regards Rodders


----------

